# Texas members...help needed!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know if we have any Houston members?????? It's about 250 miles from Dallas.


BTW, I saw on our news this am that they have now about 2 months worth of food, and that 20 animals were adopted over the weekend.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonder if anyone on the citydata forums would help? I'm sure they'd need references, but it's a thought. Each state actually has a forum.

http://www.city-data.com/forum/houston/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Try sending your info to the food bank and maybe they can see if there are any volunteers on your link.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

